# Desktop 2.6 just announced



## Norgoth (Dec 3, 2003)

I just saw an announcement for Desktop 2.6 that will allow for RSS feeds, etc. to the Tivo. Any ideas as to when it will be released? The article says "starting today", but I tried an auto update on Desktop Plus 2.5.1 and it says that no update is available.

http://gizmodo.com/369049/tivo-discovers-really-simple-way-to-get-syndicated-web-vid

Update: 2.6 is listed on the website but I cannot update my Desktop software with the "check for updates" in the Desktop application.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

It's already released. Add/remove your current copy, download and install the new one.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

davezatz said:


> It's already released. Add/remove your current copy, download and install the new one.


Isn't there a "check for updates" button?


----------



## Norgoth (Dec 3, 2003)

There is a check for updates button but when I use it, it says that I have the latest version. My version is 2.5.1. In addition, I cannot download the new Desktop Plus version because you have to buy it before you can download it. I already paid for it and just want to get the newest version.


----------



## EBoTheBlue (Oct 21, 2002)

To get plus just uninstall your old Tivo Desktop and download the free version of 2.6 then reinstall it. It remebered my plus key and upgraded on it's own.


----------



## Norgoth (Dec 3, 2003)

EBo,

That worked. Thanks!


----------



## EBoTheBlue (Oct 21, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

indeed. downloaded the free version, uninstalled 2.5, installed 2.6, it prompted me for my tivo.com username and password (i assume to automagically get my MAK, instead of me having to copy/paste or type it in), then it was ready to go. it recognized it was tivo desktop plus upgraded previously and offered me full functionality.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Is Tivo Desktop Plus worth the $$$$, or does the regular version + pyTivo do everything that plus does?


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

jkalnin said:


> Is Tivo Desktop Plus worth the $$$$, or does the regular version + pyTivo do everything that plus does?


when i got plus, it just added some additional auto-transcoding options (ipod support was the big one for me) when you pulled shows off the tivo, not sure what all is included in the plus package now, but so far its been a 'lifetime' upgrade, so consider it an investment? or research more what it adds and see if that matches what you need it to do? that said, i think there are free options out there that would replicate what it does, but they might not be as polished or user friendly (but could be more powerful at the same time).

--just looked and yes, its very unclear what TD+ adds over the normal version


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I have 2.5 Plus on my laptop but I just installed the free version on my Desktop to see if I liked it there. Too bad I didn't see the 2.6 first. Do I have to buy another plus verison for my desktop or can I copy over the 2.5 plus I have on my laptop?


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Anybody played with the podcast support? Howzat work?


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

TivoZorro said:


> I have 2.5 Plus on my laptop but I just installed the free version on my Desktop to see if I liked it there. Too bad I didn't see the 2.6 first. Do I have to buy another plus verison for my desktop or can I copy over the 2.5 plus I have on my laptop?


I found my answer, I do need a key for each computer. Do I need Plus to use Roxio to burn DVD's that will work on DVD players?


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

TivoZorro said:


> I found my answer, I do need a key for each computer. Do I need Plus to use Roxio to burn DVD's that will work on DVD players?


weird, i used my same key on all my computers in the house, doesn't seem to be an issue (then again, i mostly just use my desktop).


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

mikebridge said:


> weird, i used my same key on all my computers in the house, doesn't seem to be an issue (then again, i mostly just use my desktop).


Maybe I should clarify, I have to buy another Plus Version for my desktop. The MAK is the same for all Tivos and all computers.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

What if I have plus on a computer I got rid of. Can I deactivate and transfer to my new PC?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

kas25 said:


> What if I have plus on a computer I got rid of. Can I deactivate and transfer to my new PC?


Sure can, I did it when I upgraded computers last year.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> Sure can, I did it when I upgraded computers last year.


Can you please explain how you did that. Thanks.


----------



## goodbar (Feb 5, 2008)

Does it resolve the LSASS CPU problem when there are too many files in one folder? I had to dump the old desktop because my CPU (Core 2 Duo) would choke running LSASS to check the folder above 10-20 files. LSASS would have 50% of CPU time - just to download shows.

Thanks!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

kas25 said:


> Can you please explain how you did that. Thanks.


I installed the free TiVo Desktop on my new computer. Then I opened my file drawer and pulled out the paper copy of the email that had my Plus key from the original installation on the retired computer and entered the Plus key.

Done.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So let me get this straight. I already shelled out $24.95 for version 2.5.1 and now I have to pay another $24.95 for 2.6?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Resist said:


> So let me get this straight. I already shelled out $24.95 for version 2.5.1 and now I have to pay another $24.95 for 2.6?


No, did you read my posts? If you paid once, you pay no more.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I figured it out now.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Did they plug the memory leaks?


----------



## jsjames (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there a trick to getting the folders of videos to show up in the Now Playing menu?
I downloaded one of those trailers and I can't see the folder or file in Now Playing. Do I need to restart TiVo?
Also, do we know what file extensions it will read? I have some .ts H264 files.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jsjames said:


> Is there a trick to getting the folders of videos to show up in the Now Playing menu?
> I downloaded one of those trailers and I can't see the folder or file in Now Playing.


You need at least two...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jsjames said:


> Also, do we know what file extensions it will read? I have some .ts H264 files.


Only .avi and .mp4. There is a program called YAMB which might be able to convert those .ts files to .mp4 for you.

Dan


----------



## jsjames (Sep 25, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> You need at least two...


At least two folders? Or files?
I'm restarting my TiVo now. Still can not get it to see my folders or files in them.
I have an AVI, WMV, MOV and Mp4 in the folders. Not seeing any of them. Maybe I am having a firewall issue?


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

I d/l'd 2.6 tonight, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out RSS feeds, Unbox, or any other online feature.

My dad has a TiVo HD, and the closest I came to getting anything to work is to have Amazon say that I do not have either a Series 2 or Series 3 associated with his account. All those cool features TiVoShannon shows in the broadband intro video are just no where to be found.

What the heck am I missing?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For Unbox to work you have to associate your TiVo account with your Amazon account...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/tivo

The RSS feed feature is a little misleading. TiVo has an HME app, under Music, Photos, Products & more..., which will allow you to select programs from an collection of RSS feeds they maintain. Those programs will then be downloaded to your PC and automatically transferred to your TiVo. However to get anything they don't offer via that HME app you'll have to setup a watch folder in TiVo Desktop, then use a 3rd party program like iTunes to actually download the videos to that folder before they will be transferred.

Also, in case you didn't know, for any of this stuff to work you have to have the TiVo connected to your home network and that home network needs to be connected to a broadband internet connection. (i.e. Cable, DSL, etc...)

Dan


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

I am pretty sure I know the answer to one of these questions, but I will try:

1. Can you set the video and audio settings in TD+ like you can in pyTivo?

2. Can you use meta data files like you can in pyTivo?

I am pretty sure it's no on both of those, but I would like to ask...


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

read:
http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=121611EE-D091-4702-8869-7249D921A0B5
They claim to support RSS feeds to the Tivo.

I see no options in the new TivoDesktopPlus 2.6 for subscribing to *RSS feeds*.

Read the announcement above. It is very much saying "we now support RSS feeds, and the tivo software manages it for you!"

Are they trying to re-sell tivo cast under a different name? or am i missing something?



> Now we have taken this capability to another level by applying the powerful Season Pass feature to RSS feeds, so that you can request web videos from these feeds to be automatically delivered to your DVR as soon as theyre made available. These web video transfers appear alongside TV recordings. Furthermore, you will be able to save your own personal videos and home movies to designated folders that are monitored by the TiVo Desktop software, which will then be automatically converted and delivered to DVRs in your home.


i searched around on their FAQs, but this was not covered in the ones i saw.


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

MasterCephus said:


> 2. Can you use meta data files like you can in pyTivo?


TD (2.5 and 2.6 at least) can read the episode title atom (cnam) set in my .mp4 videos, but doesn't seem to recognize the other atom's i've set (show title, season, episode number) using atomic parsley. TD (2.6 at least) recognizes episode title and a description (cnam and desc atom's) from my previously TD transcoded to ipod .mp4's

atoms set (using atomic parsley):
cnam
cgen
stik
tvnn
tvsh
tves
tvsn

atoms set (using auto transcode to ipod in TD):
JaLo
desc
stik
tvsh
tvsn
cART
calb
cday
cgen
cnam


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jsjames said:


> At least two folders? Or files?


I meant, two files to make the folder show up. But I was misreading your post, sorry. Ignore my response.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a the 2.6 desktop now on Windows Vista home premium. I have some videos from my camera that are mov files that I tried to transfer to tivo using the 2.6 premium desktop. The file will start transfering then Windows would say that the tivo server has stopped responding and will be shut down. I haven't been able to fix this issue yet. I have the latest version of Quicktime installed but Quicktime has never worked on here. It would start playing then the video will pixelate and then Quicktime crashes and I end up either with a windows message that Quicktime has stopped responding or the blue screen of death. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## DiGNAN17 (Jan 17, 2002)

Wow, what a big disappointment.

I too couldn't make heads nor tails of the whole "webcast" thing, and Tivo has absolutely no information of it on their site. Like others have said, I gather that the extent of it is that you can set up _another_ podcast catcher, and now Tivo Desktop has a way to auto-transfer files in folders you specify. That's a pretty sneaky way to claim that you support RSS feeds.

But it doesn't matter. I was happy to hear that they were going to open up and support a wider variety of formats. One of the main reasons I use pyTivo is because I watch the Totally Rad Show in high-def Quicktime, and I was optimistic that I would be able to just have a single program to do all my Tivo stuff. No such luck.

One of the reasons I moved to pyTivo in the first place was because Tivo Desktop kept failing on file transfers, and things were no different this time. The entire file was converted and transferred to the Tivo, but at the last moment there was a "transfer error" and the file was immediately deleted.

I'm not necessarily saying that this _isn't_ my computer's or my network's fault, but I _am_ saying that I've had a 100% success rate with pyTivo. Furthermore, I watched some of my video while it was transferring, and I have to say I wasn't pleased with the video quality. I don't know what settings Tivo Desktop was using for its conversion, but it looked a whole lot worse than it does when pyTivo converts it.

Bottom line: I'm still using pyTivo for all my TTCB needs.


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> For Unbox to work you have to associate your TiVo account with your Amazon account...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/tivo


Yup, went through those steps. Amazon said it did not find a Series 2 or Series 3 associated with my account. Apparently the TiVo HD falls into some gray area between an S2 and S3.

TiVoShannon's demo is great, and the features look very cool, but clear instructions on how to implement this online goodness is HORRIBLE. The only instruction I got (Home Media Feature Guide) was to go to Find Programs and then Download TV, Movies, & Web Video, an option that isn't even on the menu.

At least I know how to find answers on the forum. It makes me wonder about all the other consumers (like my father) who perhaps aren't as savvy. How on earth are they suppose to figure out how to get all these features to work?


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

DiGNAN17 said:


> Bottom line: I'm still using pyTivo for all my TTCB needs.


Thanks for this.

I was interested in the auto-transfer option the update brought, but was still concerned about quality and aspect-ratio.

pyTiVo still locks up my TiVo on rare occasion (in fact, yesterday's Totally Rad Show crapped out on me twice and I had to resort to DVD conversion! blech), but that's the only complaint I have about it.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

jubrand said:


> Did they plug the memory leaks?


While it's too early to tell conclusively, I'd say yes. At least from a cache file standpoint. I dl'ed it last night, opened/closed TD a few times (last night and this morning), 2.6 seems to manage the cache files better. That is, the file count doesn't seem to keep growing. We'll see.


----------



## DiGNAN17 (Jan 17, 2002)

msmart said:


> While it's too early to tell conclusively, I'd say yes. At least from a cache file standpoint. I dl'ed it last night, opened/closed TD a few times (last night and this morning), 2.6 seems to manage the cache files better. That is, the file count doesn't seem to keep growing. We'll see.


Sorry, but I still have cache files multiplying like rabbits. _However_, 2.6 does seem to open faster than 2.5.1 did when it has that many (500+). It's still slower with cache files than it is without, but the difference is much smaller (and bearable).

For example, for me, 2.5.1 took about 10 seconds to open when I'd deleted all cache files, but upwards of 60-120 seconds when they built up. 2.6 takes me about 5 seconds to open with no files, perhaps 20 seconds when there are.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bradc314 said:


> Yup, went through those steps. Amazon said it did not find a Series 2 or Series 3 associated with my account. Apparently the TiVo HD falls into some gray area between an S2 and S3.


A TiVoHD is a Series 3, so it should be fully compatible with all the same things as the original S3 units. When you log into your TiVo account via http://www.tivo.com/manage does the "Enable video downloads" column next to your TiVoHD say "Enabled/On"? If not click the link on the left that says "DVR preferences" and enable it for your TiVoHD. That should make Unbox work.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

subat0mic said:


> Read the announcement above. It is very much saying "we now support RSS feeds, and the tivo software manages it for you!"
> 
> Are they trying to re-sell tivo cast under a different name? or am i missing something?


Kind of, but not exactly. Real TiVoCasts require the content provider to strike a deal with TiVo to transcode their programs to MPEG2 and then serve them from TiVo's own servers. This new feature allows TiVo's servers to grab popular podcasts from their RSS feeds then simply send the link to the TiVo Desktop client, which in turn downloads the program, transcodes it to MPEG2 and feeds it to the TiVo. For some reason they are promoting the RSS parsing portion of the software as if it were a user customizable feature, when as far as I can tell the RSS parsing is happening on TiVo's servers and only the downloading and transcoding are being handled by the desktop client.

Dan


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> A TiVoHD is a Series 3, so it should be fully compatible with all the same things as the original S3 units. When you log into your TiVo account via http://www.tivo.com/manage does the "Enable video downloads" column next to your TiVoHD say "Enabled/On"? If not click the link on the left that says "DVR preferences" and enable it for your TiVoHD. That should make Unbox work.
> 
> Dan


Yeah, that was already done:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you try the refresh link on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/tivo/features/refresh-tivos.html

Dan


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

Well, that helped. Thanks!

Your registered TiVo DVRs: 
Dad's Tivo


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

...but now what about all the other online goodness? I have NO idea how to get that working (Yahoo Weather, YouTube, etc).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That should be automatic. Just go into the Music, Photos, Products & More... section on your TiVo. If they're not there then something in your firewall is blocking them.

Dan


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> That should be automatic. Just go into the Music, Photos, Products & More... section on your TiVo. If they're not there then something in your firewall is blocking them.
> 
> Dan


There is no firewall between the TiVo and the internet, just a cable modem. There is firewall software on the PC running the TiVo server. Could that be contributing to the problem?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Why in the world is my 45 minute avi file *still* transferring after an hour an twenty minutes?!? It has only finished 35 minutes so far! TiVo.Net and fffmpeg take less than 30 minutes to do the whole transfer-- and I can start watching about five minutes into the transfer. Did I just waste $25??? 

------------

Update: It looks like TiVo Desktop is trying to do simultaneous transfers to two different boxes on my network... No wonder! I had set two different folders to each auto-transfer to a different box.

[I'll stop posting in this thread now... if you care hoe this works out, find more updates here.]


----------



## DiGNAN17 (Jan 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Kind of, but not exactly. Real TiVoCasts require the content provider to strike a deal with TiVo to transcode their programs to MPEG2 and then serve them from TiVo's own servers. This new feature allows TiVo's servers to grab popular podcasts from their RSS feeds then simply send the link to the TiVo Desktop client, which in turn downloads the program, transcodes it to MPEG2 and feeds it to the TiVo. For some reason they are promoting the RSS parsing portion of the software as if it were a user customizable feature, when as far as I can tell the RSS parsing is happening on TiVo's servers and only the downloading and transcoding are being handled by the desktop client.
> 
> Dan


I'm sorry, but Tivo is making all of this extremely confusing, and I have to say that your post doesn't clarify it much. When you say "this new feature," are you referring to your previous sentence about TivoCasts? If you're describing a new feature, I'm not seeing anything like that on my Tivo. I can go into the Unbox area, and there's a selection of videos that Tivo has deemed worthy to watch, but I see no difference between it and the old TivoCast.

Then, when it comes to podcasts that aren't on their "not-TivoCast" service, you're essentially talking about a tacked-on feature that merely monitors a folder for new files [that you've downloaded with _another podcast catcher_] and transfers them automatically. That's Tivo's new support for "web video"? Bad show, Tivo.

Other than that, they've added support for more video formats, which is moot if the transfers fail. I'm willing to admit that it's either my computer or my network causing the problem, but you know what? pyTivo has worked for me 100% of the time, and doesn't take up the system resources that Desktop does.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

DrWho453 said:


> I have a the 2.6 desktop now on Windows Vista home premium. I have some videos from my camera that are mov files that I tried to transfer to tivo using the 2.6 premium desktop. The file will start transfering then Windows would say that the tivo server has stopped responding and will be shut down. I haven't been able to fix this issue yet. I have the latest version of Quicktime installed but Quicktime has never worked on here. It would start playing then the video will pixelate and then Quicktime crashes and I end up either with a windows message that Quicktime has stopped responding or the blue screen of death.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


Well, I guess I will have to continue using pytivo and forget 2.6 for MOV files. Apperantly Quicktime has a problem with nvidia Sata drivers and neither Apple nor Nvidia seem keen on fixing it just blaming each other for the problem. There supposed to be an updated driver from windows update but its not showing up on my system and the driver that I downloaded from the one link that has the update in it will not update on my system. Windows says it already has the current driver or its not 32 bit even thought the files say 32 at the end. Whats funny is that mov files will play with VLC player with no problems but this doesn't do me any good since Tivo desktop is depending on Quicktime to transcode the file. Quicktime works fine if I use the external USB drive but I can't get that to work with the tivo desktop. This just drives me nuts. Apple or Nvidia need to fix this. Maybe if I started a lawsuit against the two something would happen but I doubt it and I don't have the time or the money to waste on it. Oh well. Maybe I'll find another reason to continue using the desktop 2.6 but I like pytivo anyway and it seems to work with all video content just as well if not better.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

DrWho453 said:


> I have a the 2.6 desktop now on Windows Vista home premium. I have some videos from my camera that are mov files that I tried to transfer to tivo using the 2.6 premium desktop. The file will start transfering then Windows would say that the tivo server has stopped responding and will be shut down. I haven't been able to fix this issue yet. I have the latest version of Quicktime installed but Quicktime has never worked on here. It would start playing then the video will pixelate and then Quicktime crashes and I end up either with a windows message that Quicktime has stopped responding or the blue screen of death.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


I have. It sounds identical to my problem. I have no idea why the crash is occuring for the server (something to the end of "TiVo Server Service Process stopped"). This started happening with 2.5 a few days ago - I had hoped 2.6 would fix it. But it continues, and so far, only happens when trying to transfer a web video.

I have only allowed TiVo Desktop's web video section to go into my iTunes podcast folder.

*Addendum:* I checked the Windows Problem Reports and Solutions area. It shows TiVo Notify Service Process (TivoNotify.exe, version 1.2.294.273) to have crashed, and Windows blames it on TiVoNotify.exe. Also, TiVo Server Service Process (TiVoServer.exe, version 1.5.294.273) crashed due to QuickTimeH264.qtx. Make of that what you will.


----------



## subat0mic (Jan 7, 2007)

Bradc314 said:


> ...but now what about all the other online goodness? I have NO idea how to get that working (Yahoo Weather, YouTube, etc).


there's no youtube, read this FAQ... and from what I can tell, no RSS feeds. only "web video", which is in addition to the old TivoCast stuff... Go to "Find Programs / Download TV/ Other Video", and scroll down past the TivoCast list...

for example, I see diggnation as an option, and it has a PC icon next to it...
Maybe it's RSS under the hood. but until we can put in our own RSS address, It's not RSS.... It's just another kind of TivoCast...

of course, transfers all fail for the new video folders for me... with "MindCmdSyncInstructionsGet() failed" in the log... so it's all kind of moot anyway.


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

jsjames said:


> Is there a trick to getting the folders of videos to show up in the Now Playing menu?
> I downloaded one of those trailers and I can't see the folder or file in Now Playing. Do I need to restart TiVo?
> Also, do we know what file extensions it will read? I have some .ts H264 files.


Did you add the folder with the video in it to the video tab of 2.6? This tells TiVo Desktop where to get the video information from.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

Lenonn said:


> I have. It sounds identical to my problem. I have no idea why the crash is occuring for the server (something to the end of "TiVo Server Service Process stopped"). This started happening with 2.5 a few days ago - I had hoped 2.6 would fix it. But it continues, and so far, only happens when trying to transfer a web video.
> 
> I have only allowed TiVo Desktop's web video section to go into my iTunes podcast folder.
> 
> *Addendum:* I checked the Windows Problem Reports and Solutions area. It shows TiVo Notify Service Process (TivoNotify.exe, version 1.2.294.273) to have crashed, and Windows blames it on TiVoNotify.exe. Also, TiVo Server Service Process (TiVoServer.exe, version 1.5.294.273) crashed due to QuickTimeH264.qtx. Make of that what you will.


If you are running Windows Vista then check the device manager and look under the IDE ATA... controller section and see if you have the nVidia nforce serial ata controler. If you do and you have a Sata hard drive in your system then you have the same issue that I do. Its a known issue that both apple and nVidia know about. Quicktime will work fine if you have an IDE drive on the system. I have no problems using quicktime with my USB drive but it crashes everytime I use it with video on the internal SATA drive. Here is a link to a site that talks more about the issue and tells you how to supposedly get the update version but as stated in my previous post, I can't seem to get the update for my system.

Edit: Just as an FYI, VLC media player plays mov files without any problems so its most likely something in the way apple's decoding method is decoding the video.
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20070804/nvidia-driver-fix-quicktime/


----------



## avtqb2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I seem to be having a problem with Desktop 2.6. When putting .avi files into the My Tivo Recordings folder the tivo server stops working and I can no longer start the Tivo Desktop program. When I try it gives the error "Not enough storage is available to process this command"

I have tried this on two different computers (one vista, one xp) and with different .avi files. Both have the exact same problem. Simply putting an .avi file into the My Tivo Recordings folders causes it. Removing the .avi fixes the problem and Tivo Desktop can be started again. Would anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Well this version totally broke my ability to transfer podcasts, even manually. I get this in the transcode log:

[WSP] 000009a8 09:52:57.203 (TivoToIpod.cpp)failure 80004003 in adding source filter

and on the tivo it states that either
1.the file is copy protected
2.unsupported format
3.file is moved or deleted

these files all worked under 2.5 so what gives? let me guess I need to uninstall and reinstall right!

Edit: installing it under the account that I run it from seems to have fixed the transcoding issue. though I am still waiting for it to auto transfer something now that I have removed admin rights from that account. How long does it normally take for a video to be transfered after it appears in the watched folder? Does the desktop client need to be running for the transfer to initiate?

Edit2: It finally started transferring and no it does not need to be running. So the key is to install to the account you are running it from if you do not run as an administrator on your user account. you may have to give that account temporary admin privileges to do the install. Personally I feel this is a bug and needs to be fixed.


----------



## user410 (Feb 11, 2008)

does desktop 2.6, desktop plus or any other program for that matter allow HD files to be converted to SD files so that a file can be transfered from a series 3 to a PC and then after conversion to a series 2


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

DrWho453 said:


> If you are running Windows Vista then check the device manager and look under the IDE ATA... controller section and see if you have the nVidia nforce serial ata controler. If you do and you have a Sata hard drive in your system then you have the same issue that I do. Its a known issue that both apple and nVidia know about. Quicktime will work fine if you have an IDE drive on the system. I have no problems using quicktime with my USB drive but it crashes everytime I use it with video on the internal SATA drive. Here is a link to a site that talks more about the issue and tells you how to supposedly get the update version but as stated in my previous post, I can't seem to get the update for my system.
> http://www.istartedsomething.com/20070804/nvidia-driver-fix-quicktime/


My parent's system is a Dell Inspiron. It looks like it has the nVidia controller (at least, software-wise, it looks like it; I'm assuming it has the nVidia hardware). And both disk drives are SATA ones.

Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully it won't take long for Apple and nVidia to fix this... right?


----------



## JayJayTen (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you get the TiVo Desktop to connect to the service to download the podcasts? Is there a manual way to do that or do I have to wait for it to do it automatically.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DiGNAN17 said:


> I'm sorry, but Tivo is making all of this extremely confusing, and I have to say that your post doesn't clarify it much. When you say "this new feature," are you referring to your previous sentence about TivoCasts?


Perhaps it's only part of the new TiVo update, but in my version of the TiVoCast HME app there are selections which have a little computer icon next to them. These selections are the ones that are first downloaded to the PC, transcoded and then uploaded to the TiVo rather then being direct TiVoCasts. I assume these use the RSS feed feature TiVo is talking about. If there is some other way to publish an RSS feed I don't see it.

According to this support article that is the only way...

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=7D4C68B6-FAAC-44F2-8444-3AE112B063A4

so RSS support is not universal. Unless they add a way to manually set an RSS URL to that download HME app.

Dan


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Well, this version seemed to make it more stable and the memory leaks have slowed down or stopped. But, if I try to link up video (either by putting links to my video folders or put videos in the correct tivo folder, it's causing my Tivo to reset. It does transfer them (I have it set to allow 3 to transfer), but it randomly crashes the Tivo.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does anyone know (or can they check) to see what codecs Tivo is installing and registering for media playback with this version of Tivo Desktop? I confirmed a problem with Tivo on version 2.5.1 in which the codecs installed did not work properly with some video and sound cards in Windows XP and Windows Vista.

I went through a lot of grief getting that sorted out and don't want to load 2.6 if the issue is still there.

I paid for plus on 2.5.1 but never got to enjoy it due to above codec issues.


----------



## gibby (Feb 26, 2002)

This might be a stupid question but I thought with tivo desktop 2.6 I could put a dvd in my computer and just copy it to my tivo ?? am I way off here or do I still need to encode decode and all that stuff still


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Well, I finally got the web transfers to work. All it took was upgrading Vista with the SP1 update.


----------

